# This got me thinkin about a avalung!



## Jay H (May 20, 2005)

--same here when I saw that, and this also:

Black Diamond Equipment, Ltd. - Product


Ever Wonder What It's Like To Be Avi Buried for Almost 5 Minutes? See This Video! - Teton Gravity Research Forums


----------



## SSOWDEN (Apr 29, 2004)

I have mixed feeling about avalungs and helmets.
Better yet the quote from the vail daily.

"Backcountry users need to inspect the snow layers below the mid-pack slab with a shovel and pole"

and know what you are doing. Can't count the number of decents/ascents I have walked away from, even before I was married with children.


----------



## freexbiker (Jul 18, 2005)

That POV video is nuts! I can't imagine going through that...


----------



## El Flaco (Nov 5, 2003)

Take the Steamboat Powdercats Avy course - if you want, they will bury you with an Avalung (with multiple safeties, of course) so you can see how it feels. Most people were OK for about 5 minutes, then started to freak out. Our hands were uncovered to signal when we wanted out. Pretty interesting.


----------



## deepstroke (Apr 3, 2005)

Accidents: Colorado - CAIC: Colorado Avalanche Information Center


----------



## caseybailey (Mar 11, 2008)

SSOWDEN said:


> I have mixed feeling about avalungs and helmets.
> Better yet the quote from the vail daily.
> 
> "Backcountry users need to inspect the snow layers below the mid-pack slab with a shovel and pole"
> ...


 
I'd be interested to know your mixed feelings.


----------



## ZGjethro (Apr 10, 2008)

caseybailey said:


> I'd be interested to know your mixed feelings.


I can't speak for SSOWDEN, but many (myself included) feel avalungs may be used in lieu of common sense. The Avalung and helmets should not be used like superman's cape. One is still very vulnerable even with these protective items. I ski on mountain and BC steeps with a helmet, and use an avalung pack in the BC. Safety gear can't hurt, just don't rely on it.


----------



## SSOWDEN (Apr 29, 2004)

ZGjethro said:


> I can't speak for SSOWDEN, but many (myself included) feel avalungs may be used in lieu of common sense. The Avalung and helmets should not be used like superman's cape. One is still very vulnerable even with these protective items. I ski on mountain and BC steeps with a helmet, and use an avalung pack in the BC. Safety gear can't hurt, just don't rely on it.


ZG-you hit it right on the head Superman's cape, like the texan in an SUV that will not spin out on ice. I recognize the influence these items MAY have on my judgment and thankfully THE MAN has not passed laws yet that say I have to use them.


----------



## Canada (Oct 24, 2006)

*Helmets*

I have several friends who proclaim they don't wear helmets because it gives artificial confidence, thus they ski faster. This is really a stupid arguement in my estimation. One changed when a friend was caught in bounds at snow bird and killed earlier this year. he helped in the search and realized how you can be pulled into things entirely out of your control. Having the gear and knowing how to use it is kind of like wearing a seat belt in a car. It just makes sense. It doesn't replace common sense, but makes sense. 

I do not have an avalung. Like the helmet, I should.


----------



## SSOWDEN (Apr 29, 2004)

*'bout lost my buzz yesterday*

Yesterday I thought they stopped the rasta bahn because I was using a borrowed pass and the man was trying to catch me stealing lift access. 
Waited around for a couple of hour then decided to take action. I got my whistle out but my turkey leg and Micheal Phelps' autographed bong fell to the snow below. Rather than risk a jump to retreive the items I relied on my saftey kit.

Fortunaly I had my gangalung which I had recently filled with fresh alaskan thunderf**k smoke. The pow was awesome, thankfully I hadn't stayed home next to my Micheal Phelps' autograhped hooka like I had planed in case I lost my buzz. Good thing my extra equipement kept me safe.

Bring it on but keep it real.


----------



## lmyers (Jun 10, 2008)

*"lucky it was a soft slab"*



RDNEK said:


> WOW.
> 9 feet deep for over 30 min...
> 
> If that is right i am thinkin of buying a avalung.


From the CAIC:

Rescue: Finding a person in avalanche debris through voice communication is possible, but unusual. Digging yourself out of 3' of avalanche debris and surviving a burial of 1 to 2 hours are both very, very unusual. There are several factors that probably contributed to the both unusual and positive outcome of this accident. First, the group's location at the time of the avalanche. They were near the bottom the slope and were not carried very far in the debris flow. This may have reduced the amount of compaction in the debris and made it easier to dig through the snow. Second, the nature of the avalanche debris. The group described the snow that they dug through as sugary and loose. This probably allowed Boarder-2 to extricate himself from the debris and help the other group members. This probably also helped them speak to each other and breath under the snow once they had stopped using their AvaLungs. In general avalanche debris becomes very dense and it is difficult to move any portion of your body. Boarder-3 described the snow directly around his body as firm and wet, but the snow in general as sugary and loose. Third, the group was well equipped. Although the group's decisions on their route and the avalanche danger in the area certainly contributed to this accident, they were well equipped and this likely saved their lives. The AvaLungs probably assisted or allowed for their self rescue, and they all carried beacons, probe poles, and shovels as well.
Outcome: The bottom line is that three backcountry users were completely buried, they self rescued, all three victims wore AvaLungs (used them) and are here to tell their story!
Accidents: Colorado - CAIC: Colorado Avalanche Information Center

This doesn't change the fact that I am now going to get an avalung as well, but keep in mind most avalanches don't work out like this.


----------



## caspermike (Mar 9, 2007)

SSOWDEN said:


> Yesterday I thought they stopped the rasta bahn because I was using a borrowed pass and the man was trying to catch me stealing lift access.
> Waited around for a couple of hour then decided to take action. I got my whistle out but my turkey leg and Micheal Phelps' autographed bong fell to the snow below. Rather than risk a jump to retreive the items I relied on my saftey kit.
> 
> Fortunaly I had my gangalung which I had recently filled with fresh alaskan thunderf**k smoke. The pow was awesome, thankfully I hadn't stayed home next to my Micheal Phelps' autograhped hooka like I had planed in case I lost my buzz. Good thing my extra equipement kept me safe.
> ...


 TO FUNNY


----------



## iliketohike (Nov 29, 2006)

I just got the alias avalung pack and although I haven't been out with it I am impressed right away with the features they put in the pack. 

First, I know the avalung is no silver bullet. But shit man, if there is even a small chance of it saving my life, for the price, I think its a worth while investment. 

Second, They are now built into any number of packs which is a great idea, cause I don't like the idea of the sash because it would make 3 harnesses for me to put on (pack, beacon, avalung). The pack has storage for probe and shovel outside of the main compartment so they don't get your layers wet and its super easy to access them. Pouches on the hipbelt for safety equipment and GPS and stuff, and an insulated water stash like the BCA packs started doing. The rest of the pack is pretty standard pack design, proven for decades. 

When you think about it the avalung packs are all cheaper than beacons (though not to suggest they take their place), and seem to represent the next evolution of safety gear for the sport. I'm sure there were people set in their ways about beacons too, but come on, why doesn't everyone invest in this?


----------



## Jahve (Oct 31, 2003)

I am looking into the abs bag and pack system as well... Kinda a lot of $ but they look like they work better than anything else for getting a person to settle on the top. 

Just wish they had a pack with a board system....

I read the caic report as well. Them boys have a crazy story to tell around the campfire now!!


----------

